# Ordered this today. . .



## Love_iTT

. . .a new RS4 Cabriolet

After many weeks of deliberating between a new TT Roadster, an A6 Le Mans, an A5 and a RS4 Cabriolet, I chose the RS4. I love open top motoring so this really was the deciding factor. When I was in the showroom today they had a Condor Grey roadster which I looked at (breifly) and have to say that I hate the way it looks when the top is down, it looks very messy with the hood and mechanism showing - not for me.

I know the current A4 platform will be coming to a close in the not too distant future but by the time I can actually get my hands on an updated RS4 cabriolet then thats going to be in a good couple of years time so my thought is why not get one now?

The spec and options at the moment is:
Sprint Blue with Blue roof and Silver Nappa leather, Carbon Fibre inlays and trim, Homelink, TV, mobile phone prep in armrest, cool box, auto dim - folding mirrors, auto lights and wipers, doorsill protection (film)

Identical to the pics below.


























Delivery is in about 12 weeks and I bet they are going to go so sloooooow :wink: It's taken me ages to decide but I'm now happy that this is the right decision for me.

Graham


----------



## DeanTT

Very Very Very nice!! I'm sure you'll be over the moon with it, and doubt you'll ever get bored of that V8 soundtrack. First mod: Miltek exhaust, they sound glorious!


----------



## Love_iTT

DeanTT said:


> Very Very Very nice!! I'm sure you'll be over the moon with it, and doubt you'll ever get bored of that V8 soundtrack. First mod: Miltek exhaust, they sound glorious!


I agree, the Miltek exhaust does sound awesome - I am making enquiries :wink:

I opted to go for the 'comfort' seats rather than the buckets, they are ok in the saloon or Avant but they are a flaf if you need people to get in and out of the back being that it is only two door and the seat back is fixed.

Graham


----------



## digimeisTTer

Lovely motor good choice! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## p1tse

..................arrrrhhhhhhhh

...................someone pass me the tissues :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Graham, you are a truly, truly wicked man [smiley=devil.gif]

...and already talking about mods :roll: :wink:


----------



## mark88

Niiice!

I was in a similar position. I've cancelled 3 cars over the last years due to not being able to make up my mind what to get. Finally decided on an RS4 saloon in Sprint Blue which will be with me in the next couple weeks!!!

I saw someone picking one up at a dealers today and it looked and sounded simply awesome!

I had similar concerns over the arrival of the B8 platform and therefore decided to wait until the A5/S5 appeared before deciding. I concluded:

a) B8 A4 won't be here until next year
b) B8 A5/S5 looks pretty barge like
c) B7 RS4 looks a lot better than the B8 S5 IMO
d) There won't be a B8 RS4 for a long long time.
e) B7 RS4 still looks as good, if not better than other recent Audi's. TT, S3, S6, A5 etc etc. It doesn't look dated at all.


----------



## Wheelrepairit

I drive one of these a lot, though Stansted Audi, and i have to say, spot on choice mate.

Awesome car, in looks and to drive.

Happy days await.


----------



## scoTTy

Lovely car Graham. 

You'll be very welcome in Other Marques and also on Tyresmoke. :wink:

Daz on Tyresmoke had a very early RS4 cab and he has the Millteks (first again!) so if you want any pics/impartial advice etc then he's you man.


----------



## Love_iTT

Thanks for all the great comments people - much appreciated.



scoTTy said:


> Lovely car Graham.
> 
> You'll be very welcome in Other Marques and also on Tyresmoke. :wink:
> 
> Daz on Tyresmoke had a very early RS4 cab and he has the Millteks (first again!) so if you want any pics/impartial advice etc then he's you man.


I've just been over to Tyresmoke and picked up on the fact that if you order phone prep in the armrest - which I have - then you lose the flat bottom style steering wheel which I defo want, I shall have to make a quick phone call on Monday to make other arrangements 

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good choice Graham but I still dont know how you can sell your TTR :?: 
Hope you will still be at the TTOC day


----------



## The Silver Surfer

You're a very lucky man, G.

Love the RS4 Cabrio.


----------



## Niko

AWESOME CAR!

nice one !!!! drive well!

was thinking this whats the difference between the Rs4 and the S4 ?

BHP only?

niko


----------



## DXN

Had a look at one in the audi garage at Leicester, I think its the same as your spec graham

Nice looking car, and the interior is superb.

EDIT, Just checked the audi website and it is sprint blue with silver interior. If your in the area....


----------



## AidenL

That will be one fantastic car - congrats 8)


----------



## Love_iTT

DXN said:


> Had a look at one in the audi garage at Leicester, I think its the same as your spec graham
> 
> Nice looking car, and the interior is superb.


I had a serious look at that one  The trouble with that RS4 is although it's only done 400 miles it is on an 06 plate and is only Â£2000 cheaper than a brand new RS4 Cab, it's totaly basic with no options on it at all and is being sold on behalf of a customer (the customer bought it in the hope to sell it straight on for a profit :lol: :lol: ) He offered a 2% discount when I pushed a bit and he may go a bit further if your interested. Personaly I don't think it's worth it.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy

Love_iTT said:


> Thanks for all the great comments people - much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely car Graham.
> 
> You'll be very welcome in Other Marques and also on Tyresmoke. :wink:
> 
> Daz on Tyresmoke had a very early RS4 cab and he has the Millteks (first again!) so if you want any pics/impartial advice etc then he's you man.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been over to Tyresmoke and picked up on the fact that if you order phone prep in the armrest - which I have - then you lose the flat bottom style steering wheel which I defo want, I shall have to make a quick phone call on Monday to make other arrangements
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

I think it was Nelson who posted that. He works at a dealership and also is very good for parts :wink:


----------



## vagman

Great choice of car. 8)

It's gonna be a long, long, twelve weeks. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Toshiba

I like the colour. The windscreen surround matches the other RS trim detail


----------



## davidg

Nice one Graham 8) ,,,,,,,,,, well all that just to get a car without a spoiler :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

As said by Andy , hope you are still coming to the TT event


----------



## Wallsendmag

You lucky lucky man not jealous at all :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

Nice choice Graham, it is a shame to see your TTR go though


----------



## John C

Nice Graham, very nice. V8 pimp ya!


----------



## kmpowell

Good man G, I knew the RS4 would take precedence over the S4 in the end, awesome choice! 8)

Is the Optik pack available for the Cab, I think that would look stunning with the Sprint?


----------



## scott-tt225

You will be very pleased.

We have an RS4 CAB on the drive, its my mums. It is as follows:

Silver
Blue Hood
Silver nappa recaro comfort seats
Carbon fibre dash
TV sat nav
Lower suspension pack
Folding mirrors

We have had it since Sept and only done 800 miles.

Good luck


----------



## Kell

Nice choice Graham. One of the nicest colour combos I've seen too.


----------



## HighTT

Powerful, Pretty and Practical  
Easy choice :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

kmpowell said:


> Good man G, I knew the RS4 would take precedence over the S4 in the end, awesome choice! 8)
> 
> Is the Optik pack available for the Cab, I think that would look stunning with the Sprint?


Hi Kev, I'm sure the optik pack is available but in this instance I prefered the silver although I'm sure it would look great on the Saloon.



scott-tt225 said:


> You will be very pleased.
> 
> We have an RS4 CAB on the drive, its my mums. It is as follows:
> 
> Silver
> Blue Hood
> Silver nappa recaro comfort seats
> Carbon fibre dash
> TV sat nav
> Lower suspension pack
> Folding mirrors
> 
> We have had it since Sept and only done 800 miles.
> 
> Good luck


Thats a lot of money just sitting on the drive - can't you persuade your Mum for you to drive it :wink:



Kell said:


> Nice choice Graham. One of the nicest colour combos I've seen too.


Thanks Kell.

Graham


----------



## jog

Great car Graham. Do you fancy doing the odd car swap? I could borrow yours for the odd sunny day, and you can borrow mine for trips to B&Q :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225

It doesnt sit on the drive all day. It sits in the Car park in town while she is shopping! :lol:

I cannot drive it ATM, due to my age. The plan is however, once I have finished my course and being working for 12 months, I will buy it off her. that is why I speced it up how I wanted it.

Roll on 18 months, and intrest free credit!

Anybody know what it will be worth in 18 months time?


----------



## IanWest

Love_iTT said:


> Thanks for all the great comments people - much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely car Graham.
> 
> You'll be very welcome in Other Marques and also on Tyresmoke. :wink:
> 
> Daz on Tyresmoke had a very early RS4 cab and he has the Millteks (first again!) so if you want any pics/impartial advice etc then he's you man.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been over to Tyresmoke and picked up on the fact that if you order phone prep in the armrest - which I have - then you lose the flat bottom style steering wheel which I defo want, I shall have to make a quick phone call on Monday to make other arrangements
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Graham,

I have just installed the Audi factory fit bluetooth on our RS4 Cab as a retro fit and you don't need the cradle. AS soon as you start the engine, your phone prompts you to connect and that is it. If you go to RS246.com, there is someone on there called CraigyB- supply only was Â£352 (he is in Manchester) and it arrived within a couple of days- It takes about an hour to fit and is very easy. The only thing that I need to do is reprogramme the Sat Nav which is apparently very simple. The quality is excellent.
Good choice with the seats, they are very comfortable and make getting in and out the back a lot easier. Although it is expensive for what it is, go for the windbreak as it makes soft top driving a completely different experience and you can hear the exhausts in Sport mode much better. It sounds great as it is, I bet you won't bother with Millteks! Maybe we can have a mini meet when you get it

Ian


----------



## Love_iTT

IanWest said:


> Graham,
> 
> I have just installed the Audi factory fit bluetooth on our RS4 Cab as a retro fit and you don't need the cradle. AS soon as you start the engine, your phone prompts you to connect and that is it. If you go to RS246.com, there is someone on there called CraigyB- supply only was Â£352 (he is in Manchester) and it arrived within a couple of days- It takes about an hour to fit and is very easy. The only thing that I need to do is reprogramme the Sat Nav which is apparently very simple. The quality is excellent.
> Good choice with the seats, they are very comfortable and make getting in and out the back a lot easier. Although it is expensive for what it is, go for the windbreak as it makes soft top driving a completely different experience and you can hear the exhausts in Sport mode much better. It sounds great as it is, I bet you won't bother with Millteks! Maybe we can have a mini meet when you get it
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,
I emailed CraigyB yesterday as soon as I found out about the steering wheel so hopefully he'll get back to me early next week - I'm sure I will be getting a parcel from him in the not too distant future :roll: :wink:

I need to phone the dealer up tomorrow re the steering wheel so shall tell him to put on the windbreak, I must admit that I was going to order it but in the heat of all the discussion I completely forgot 

A mini meet sounds excellent - where abouts are you? I can't beleive this - I haven't got the thing yet I'm allready talking about meets :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## IanWest

We are a couple of miles away from John in Southampton.

Sounds like it will be here in time for the nicer weather though.

Did you sort the telephone out ok?


----------



## BAMTT

MMMmmmm Miltek


----------



## Love_iTT

IanWest said:


> We are a couple of miles away from John in Southampton.
> 
> Sounds like it will be here in time for the nicer weather though.
> 
> Did you sort the telephone out ok?


Although there is an estimated 12 week delivery you have to remember that it was said by the dealer :roll: so that's more like 18 weeks then :wink: It should still be here for the good weather though.

I had a word with Craig and I am deleting the phone option and then getting the bluetooth function sorted by him once I've got the car.

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck

Just seen this Graham. Very nice choice. Wish i had gone for Sprint Blue in the end for my RS. Def the best colour. Loud and proud. 

So gutted....I miss my car sooooo much. Running around in a loaner at the mo as the A3 i bought needs a new gear box. :x But its cool they gave me a brabd new sportback until i get mine back and ive already fecked the bumper on it. They not gunna be best please when i take it back....Woops :twisted:


----------



## garyc

genocidalduck said:


> Just seen this Graham. Very nice choice. Wish i had gone for Sprint Blue in the end for my RS. Def the best colour. Loud and proud.


Your colour met black with optics pack black grill surround is (was :wink: ) by far classiest colour combo imho Ducky.


----------



## mark88

genocidalduck said:


> But its cool they gave me a brabd new sportback until i get mine back and ive already fecked the bumper on it. They not gunna be best please when i take it back....Woops :twisted:


You've broken the bumper on your loaner A3? how?

I've got Q7 on loan until my RS4 arrives, given the size of the thing I'm rather surprised I haven't bumped it too (yet) )


----------



## genocidalduck

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen this Graham. Very nice choice. Wish i had gone for Sprint Blue in the end for my RS. Def the best colour. Loud and proud.
> 
> 
> 
> Your colour met black with optics pack black grill surround is (was :wink: ) by far classiest colour combo imho Ducky.
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong. Loved my colour choice...But it's either im fast approaching mid life or i've just got in the mood for shouting lately. But the louder the colour the better at the mo.


----------



## BAMTT

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen this Graham. Very nice choice. Wish i had gone for Sprint Blue in the end for my RS. Def the best colour. Loud and proud.
> 
> 
> 
> Your colour met black with optics pack black grill surround is (was :wink: ) by far classiest colour combo imho Ducky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Loved my colour choice...But it's either im fast approaching mid life or i've just got in the mood for shouting lately. But the louder the colour the better at the mo.
Click to expand...

Get a Scoob :lol: they are good for shouting loudly


----------



## Love_iTT

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just seen this Graham. Very nice choice. Wish i had gone for Sprint Blue in the end for my RS. Def the best colour. Loud and proud.
> 
> 
> 
> Your colour met black with optics pack black grill surround is (was :wink: ) by far classiest colour combo imho Ducky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Loved my colour choice...But it's either im fast approaching mid life or i've just got in the mood for shouting lately. But the louder the colour the better at the mo.
Click to expand...

I was thinking of getting this in red in the beginning but I thought that it was OTT especially with the silver interior so I opted for the Sprint Blue instead which although bright, I thought that it toned it down a bit and having looked at two Sprint Blue Cabs (both with black hoods though) I thought that they looked just right.

As regards the Optik pack, I don't mind the silver trim going but what I really don't like about it is the glossy black front grill - it just reminds me as if someone has painted it with Black Japlac. :?

Graham


----------



## moley

Fantastic choice Graham - looks stunning in the Sprint Blue - glad you're keeping to the silver interior. I bet those 12 weeks are going to drag on and on - but it'll be well worth it 8)

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT

Iâ€™ve just come off the phone to the dealer and finalised the options for the RS4 and they are:

Sprint Blue with Blue roof and Silver Nappa leather
Carbon Fibre inlays and trim
Homelink
TV
Cool box 
Auto dim - folding mirrors, auto lights and wipers
Doorsill protection (film)
Heated front and rear seats
Adaptive lights
Wind deflector

So all Iâ€™ve got to do now is sit back and waitâ€¦â€¦

and waitâ€¦â€¦ and waitâ€¦â€¦ :roll:

Graham


----------



## jampott

Should have gone for Imola Yellow 

But apart from that, lovely...


----------



## Love_iTT

jampott said:


> Should have gone for Imola Yellow
> 
> But apart from that, lovely...


Nah, would have looked too much like a dollop of custard being so lardy :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy

What about the rumoured performance enhancing mods? 8)

I can't see it myself though. :?


----------



## Love_iTT

scoTTy said:


> What about the rumoured performance enhancing mods? 8)
> 
> I can't see it myself though. :?


I saw that too, it would be excellent if it were true (no warranty problems) but like you, I'll believe it when I see it.

I'll hold fire for the moment on the Milltek then :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

I've just had a confirmed (as much as Audi can confirm :roll: ) a build date of week 20 - thats the middle of May, so add a couple of weeks for shipment and general flaffing then it would appear that end of May is looking good. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I wonder how far out that will be :wink:

Graham


----------



## IanWest

Graham,
Not wishing to rub it in, just been out in ours with the roof down to get the newspapers, S button firmly pressed- absolutely fantastic. Roll on the end of May!!


----------



## W7 PMC

I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218

Just deciding if it's a good move or not :?


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218
> 
> Just deciding if it's a good move or not :?


Is the bargain A8 not working out?


----------



## Widget

W7 PMC said:


> I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218
> 
> Just deciding if it's a good move or not :?


Is the registration number staying with the car?


----------



## digimeisTTer

W7 PMC said:


> I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218
> 
> *Just deciding if it's a good move or not *:?


I just fail to understand this?

If you're not sure why bother :?


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218
> 
> Just deciding if it's a good move or not :?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the bargain A8 not working out?
Click to expand...

Yes & no. The A8 is great value & a dream to cruise up & down the motorway in, but too far removed from what i can say is involving driving. I guess i'm not quite ready for sedate luxury motoring.

May stick with the A8 for another 3mths or so, just seeing what deal can be done (maybe).

TBH after a quick drive of the RS4 this afternoon, i'm still not convinced it's for me (wish i knew what i wanted). It is quick but not mind blowing fast & defo feels slower than both the M5 & RS6 (guess it should), however inside with the exception of the seats & steering wheel, it reminded me so much of the RS6 & yet as expected was not as quick so makes me think "what's the point".

In it's favour, it's well kitted out, sounds awesome & feels very tight as regards handling (better than the M5 & RS6). With the small steering wheel & bucket seats it felt very very engaging to drive. But will i like throwing Quattro around more or as much as i enjoyed M5 RWD motoring?. Will it lose a fortune over the next 12mths?. Will it eat tyres, fuel & brakes like the M5 & RS6 did?. Me thinks it will not be advantageous overall


----------



## W7 PMC

digimeisTTer said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218
> 
> *Just deciding if it's a good move or not *:?
> 
> 
> 
> I just fail to understand this?
> 
> If you're not sure why bother :?
Click to expand...

The deposit is only a marker.

Been to see the car this afternoon & i'm still not sure i want to make the move into an RS4, however by it having my name on it for a few days due to a small deposit being paid yesterday, this stops the dealer from selling the car to someone else why firstly i decide if i want an RS4 & secondly the dealer comes up with the right deal both for the RS4 cost & P/X for my A8. If neither 1 or 2 happen then the deposit gets refunded & i've lost 2 working days interest on Â£500 which is hardly life changing.


----------



## digimeisTTer

W7 PMC said:


> Been to see the car this afternoon & i'm *still not sure i want to make the move into an RS4,* however by it having my name on it for a few days due to a small deposit being paid yesterday, *this stops the dealer from selling the car to someone else *why firstly i decide if i want an RS4 & secondly *the dealer comes up with the right deal both for the RS4 cost & P/X for my A8*. If neither 1 or 2 happen then the deposit gets refunded & i've lost 2 working days interest on Â£500 which is hardly life changing.


So you're not sure you want to buy it?, placing a deposit prevents the dealer and a potential customer from dealing while you fanny about?

You're also stating you haven't negotiated anything as regards P/X discount etc. 

and all your worried about is the paltry interest on Â£500 

Having been in the motor trade before your name would quickly be passed around as a waster should you decide to cancel - I just feel for the poor salesman who is clearly running around after you. - Think on :roll:


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218
> 
> Just deciding if it's a good move or not :?


Can't believe you want to change cars again. Your habit must be costing a fortune :wink:

So an RS4 isn't doing it for you, you want some fun and want to stick to RWD?

:roll: How about:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/140426.htm 

(Manual versions will be available too if you want to do the driving yourself and can't stand auto boxes)

ps - sorry to hijack your thread Graham - lovely car - enjoy 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

digimeisTTer said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been to see the car this afternoon & i'm *still not sure i want to make the move into an RS4,* however by it having my name on it for a few days due to a small deposit being paid yesterday, *this stops the dealer from selling the car to someone else *why firstly i decide if i want an RS4 & secondly *the dealer comes up with the right deal both for the RS4 cost & P/X for my A8*. If neither 1 or 2 happen then the deposit gets refunded & i've lost 2 working days interest on Â£500 which is hardly life changing.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're not sure you want to buy it?, placing a deposit prevents the dealer and a potential customer from dealing while you fanny about?
> 
> You're also stating you haven't negotiated anything as regards P/X discount etc.
> 
> and all your worried about is the paltry interest on Â£500
> 
> Having been in the motor trade before your name would quickly be passed around as a waster should you decide to cancel - I just feel for the poor salesman who is clearly running around after you. - Think on :roll:
Click to expand...

Remove your head from your rather inflated & ignorant backside.

"Waster" that made me chuckle

Your name would be passed around the motor trade as an arrogant, useless & waste of time car dealer with shite customer service (juts like some Audi dealers). You neither know me or my relationship with said dealer & if you have an issue with what they/i've done then tough.

I have an excellent relationship with my dealer & have known the Dealer Principal for over 6yrs & bought 3 of his personal ex-demos along with 2 other Audi's from this dealership so hardly waster tactics. It was one of my good contacts at the dealership who asked me to place a deposit to stop any other of the salespeople selling the car over the weekend while THE DEALER tries to put a deal together & at the same time i decide if i want to proceed. If they can't put a good deal together then that's hardly my fault but as THEY know fully what i've indicated i'd like to do & themselves asked for the deposit, use some intelligence as it's safe to assume THEY think they could pull the deal off to match terms. I fail to see an issue with that. The dealer knows the deal they need to agree to & on that basis asked for the deposit so hardly running around after me are they??

Do you always decide what you want before looking around at the relevant market?? I guess not as that would be very stupid, so i'm taking a couple of days to decide if this is a car i want & given it's listed at Â£50K, i think i'm entitled to ponder this purchase for 48hrs before parting with the wedge.

Ps. The interest on the Â£500 (if you'd read my post properly) was clearly tongue in cheek & obvious i'm NOT worried about it. Engage brain then post, it's the best way.


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put a deposit down on a Phantom Black RS4 Saloon yesterday.
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501499218
> 
> Just deciding if it's a good move or not :?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe you want to change cars again. Your habit must be costing a fortune :wink:
> 
> So an RS4 isn't doing it for you, you want some fun and want to stick to RWD?
> 
> :roll: How about:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/140426.htm
> 
> (Manual versions will be available too if you want to do the driving yourself and can't stand auto boxes)
> 
> ps - sorry to hijack your thread Graham - lovely car - enjoy 8)
Click to expand...

Paul,

According to Digi, i'm being a bad boy so rather than use some common sense deciding my best move before parting with my hard earned or staying with the A8, i'd probably better stick with my A8 in case i upset any hollier than though car dealers as i've clearly rattled his cage :lol:

Still in ponder mode but intend to have a closer look at a VXR either today or tomorrow.

Graham,

Likewise, had no intention to hijack your thread, however by digi sticking his 2 pence in un-solicited & God only knows why, i felt inclined to respond to his ramblings.

Stunning car you're buying. Also looking at a 3mth old RS4 Cab later today. 8)


----------



## Love_iTT

Thanks for the appology for the hi jacking but there really is no need, in the big scheme of things, it doesn't matter a flying fig.

Good luck Paul in whatever you choose :wink:

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC

Love_iTT said:


> Thanks for the appology for the hi jacking but there really is no need, in the big scheme of things, it doesn't matter a flying fig.
> 
> Good luck Paul in whatever you choose :wink:
> 
> Graham


Cheers Graham,

To pull it back, did you test drive an Avant or Saloon before deciding on the Cab??

I've only taken a Saloon out twice, the 1st being a brand spanker when they 1st went on sale & the 2nd time yesterday.

I love the A4 Cab & think they're one of the best looking (if not the best looking) Cab's available in the mid-range market so if the RS4 Cab is as good as the Saloon on the road, but to me looks a tad more special plus the thrill of open top motoring, perhaps it could be the answer (6mth old example though, not brand new).


----------



## Love_iTT

W7 PMC said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the appology for the hi jacking but there really is no need, in the big scheme of things, it doesn't matter a flying fig.
> 
> Good luck Paul in whatever you choose :wink:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Graham,
> 
> To pull it back, did you test drive an Avant or Saloon before deciding on the Cab??
> 
> I've only taken a Saloon out twice, the 1st being a brand spanker when they 1st went on sale & the 2nd time yesterday.
> 
> I love the A4 Cab & think they're one of the best looking (if not the best looking) Cab's available in the mid-range market so if the RS4 Cab is as good as the Saloon on the road, but to me looks a tad more special plus the thrill of open top motoring, perhaps it could be the answer (6mth old example though, not brand new).
Click to expand...

Hi Paul,
I only test drove a Cab as I didn't want a saloon or Avant so I haven't got a comparison. In the end (after thinking about A6's, A5's) I decided it still had to be a Cabriolet or some form of open top, I know there is a good range of other open top cars but to me the RS4 suited the bill - maybe not to everyone's taste but you'll never get everyone to like your choice whatever the car. I'm happy though :wink:

You don't see that many on the roads - not where I live anyway - but I did see one yesterday and the first thing that I noticed about it was it looked huge coming towards me, It's only the flared arches but it certainly had a presence on the road about it.

I looked at a few nearly new Cabs, one had only 400 odd miles on it and was an 06 plate so was coming up for nearly a year old and it was up for Â£57950 and had no other options on it at all but I know that they would come down 2% on that. However, it still didn't seem a good deal when a brand new 07 plate can be had for hardly any more than that - you can get 2% off new RS4 Cab.

I decided in the end to go for the sport seats rather than the buckets as it becomes virtually impossible to use the back seats as the buckets are a flaff to move to get people in the back. Obviously your choice though.

Hope that helps,

Graham


----------



## digimeisTTer

W7 PMC said:


> Remove your head from your rather inflated & ignorant backside.


That's rich coming from the "sell my slot rather than buy it" master :lol: :lol:

I still don't understand why it would take two days to negotiate a deal.

Sorry if i offended you, but from my perspective it is your arrogance and indecision that seems to be the issue.

I'm sure your dealer loves you really :roll: :-*

oh and the key question is, was it non-refundable? I'm guessing it it's not otherwise you wouldn't be so flash with your cash :roll:

apologies from me too for the thread hijack


----------



## W7 PMC

Love_iTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the appology for the hi jacking but there really is no need, in the big scheme of things, it doesn't matter a flying fig.
> 
> Good luck Paul in whatever you choose :wink:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Graham,
> 
> To pull it back, did you test drive an Avant or Saloon before deciding on the Cab??
> 
> I've only taken a Saloon out twice, the 1st being a brand spanker when they 1st went on sale & the 2nd time yesterday.
> 
> I love the A4 Cab & think they're one of the best looking (if not the best looking) Cab's available in the mid-range market so if the RS4 Cab is as good as the Saloon on the road, but to me looks a tad more special plus the thrill of open top motoring, perhaps it could be the answer (6mth old example though, not brand new).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Paul,
> I only test drove a Cab as I didn't want a saloon or Avant so I haven't got a comparison. In the end (after thinking about A6's, A5's) I decided it still had to be a Cabriolet or some form of open top, I know there is a good range of other open top cars but to me the RS4 suited the bill - maybe not to everyone's taste but you'll never get everyone to like your choice whatever the car. I'm happy though :wink:
> 
> You don't see that many on the roads - not where I live anyway - but I did see one yesterday and the first thing that I noticed about it was it looked huge coming towards me, It's only the flared arches but it certainly had a presence on the road about it.
> 
> I looked at a few nearly new Cabs, one had only 400 odd miles on it and was an 06 plate so was coming up for nearly a year old and it was up for Â£57950 and had no other options on it at all but I know that they would come down 2% on that. However, it still didn't seem a good deal when a brand new 07 plate can be had for hardly any more than that - you can get 2% off new RS4 Cab.
> 
> I decided in the end to go for the sport seats rather than the buckets as it becomes virtually impossible to use the back seats as the buckets are a flaff to move to get people in the back. Obviously your choice though.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Good point, slipped my mind that the bucket seats could be a real pain in a 2dr car. They are comfy though. That said, i'd only have rear passengers 1% of the time it's on the road & that would be the little lad in his car seat so no real hardship. Not going to get chance to look at the cab today, but will try to sniff around a couple tomorrow.


----------



## W7 PMC

digimeisTTer said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remove your head from your rather inflated & ignorant backside.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich coming from the "sell my slot rather than buy it" master :lol: :lol:
> 
> I still don't understand why it would take two days to negotiate a deal.
> 
> Sorry if i offended you, but from my perspective it is your arrogance and indecision that seems to be the issue.
> 
> I'm sure your dealer loves you really :roll: :-*
> 
> oh and the key question is, was it non-refundable? I'm guessing it it's not otherwise you wouldn't be so flash with your cash :roll:
> 
> apologies from me too for the thread hijack
Click to expand...

Me thinks you're confusing me with someone else.

I've only ever sold one car slot in my life & that was for an E60 M5 a couple of years ago & that was sold back to the supplying dealer who put up a to good to be true offer.

Back to my point, you don't know me so why would you think it's me who's messing the dealer around???? I'm (if at all) only going to buy this RS4 if the deal suits me (my perrogative i believe) & it's the dealer who's looking at ways to satisfy my far from demanding requirements.

Sanity check, look at the screen price for this RS4 (Â£50K). I've seen newer identical RS4's up for sale at Â£46K so me thinks i've some margin to hack away at (i like to limit the cash wastage if at all possible). Also the dealer is not overly keen on taking the A8 back into stock, so they're trying to tie up a specific deal with 2 people who recently enquired about very high spec A8's, thus meaning the dealer would just act as agent & NOT take my car into stock & i get a better P/X.

All this takes time so their lies the current position, like it's really any of your business.

Don't come barging in throwing insults & BS around without knowing the facts, me or my dealer. It's my cash & my potential car purchase, so i'll handle it any damn way i please & i'm sure if i go ahead my dealer will also be happy with the money they make.

Very last point, of course the deposit is refundable (i made this point in my 1st post), as i'd hardly throw Â£500 down on a car i was not sure i wanted, against a deal that was far from complete. AGAIN, the dealer asked me for the Â£500 deposit which is certainly refundable, to give them time to work things out on the bigger picture of the deal (detailed above), give me time to decide if i even want an RS4 & lastly but fairly key overall to take the car off sale for a couple of days at their request while the above moves forward & so it's not sold by another salesperson (ALL THEIR SUGGESTION).

Happy now?? Can we close this little tait et tiat??


----------



## PaulS

Paul - You've spent a lot of 'cash' on those German motors (you admit it) I think you place too much value on the badge on the bonnet. May be it suits your personality :wink: 

If you are determined to get something thats really fun to drive try a VXR8. Otherwise you've got to spend at least another Â£20 k to get something comparable with a posh badge. Surely you can't get another Audi [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Some more info on the VXR8. I don't think it's been test driven by the press yet - it must be soon though as it think it's on sale in June/July.

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_offi ... 499&page=1


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> Paul - You've spent a lot of 'cash' on those German motors (you admit it) I think you place too much value on the badge on the bonnet. May be it suits your personality :wink:
> 
> If you are determined to get something thats really fun to drive try a VXR8. Otherwise you've got to spend at least another Â£20 k to get something comparable with a posh badge. Surely you can't get another Audi [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Some more info on the VXR8. I don't think it's been test driven by the press yet - it must be soon though as it think it's on sale in June/July.
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_offi ... 499&page=1


Paul,

TBH it's not the badge perse it's more the reliability & GM in general etc. I've never driven a Monaro (been in yours though) & they look, go & sound great, but GM in general is not a brand i like, even if it was German :wink: . Judith's Vectra SRi was woeful & her current Laguna knocks spots off it & i really don't like French cars so it pains me to admit this.

As for being individualistic, the Monaro wins hand down, as i can count on 1 hand the number i've seen on the roads in the last 12mths.

I am going to investigate the Monaro tomorrow. Only sticking point is if i am going to change then i want to do it this week. If this weeks passes, i don't find anything or certain cars are not available, then i'll probably stick with the A8 for another 3 months.


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remove your head from your rather inflated & ignorant backside.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich coming from the "sell my slot rather than buy it" master :lol: :lol:
> 
> I still don't understand why it would take two days to negotiate a deal.
> 
> Sorry if i offended you, but from my perspective it is your arrogance and indecision that seems to be the issue.
> 
> I'm sure your dealer loves you really :roll: :-*
> 
> oh and the key question is, was it non-refundable? I'm guessing it it's not otherwise you wouldn't be so flash with your cash :roll:
> 
> apologies from me too for the thread hijack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me thinks you're confusing me with someone else.
> 
> I've only ever sold one car slot in my life & that was for an E60 M5 a couple of years ago & that was sold back to the supplying dealer who put up a to good to be true offer.
> 
> Back to my point, you don't know me so why would you think it's me who's messing the dealer around???? I'm (if at all) only going to buy this RS4 if the deal suits me (my perrogative i believe) & it's the dealer who's looking at ways to satisfy my far from demanding requirements.
> 
> Sanity check, look at the screen price for this RS4 (Â£50K). I've seen newer identical RS4's up for sale at Â£46K so me thinks i've some margin to hack away at (i like to limit the cash wastage if at all possible). Also the dealer is not overly keen on taking the A8 back into stock, so they're trying to tie up a specific deal with 2 people who recently enquired about very high spec A8's, thus meaning the dealer would just act as agent & NOT take my car into stock & i get a better P/X.
> 
> All this takes time so their lies the current position, *like it's really any of your business.*Don't come barging in throwing insults & BS around without knowing the facts, me or my dealer. It's my cash & my potential car purchase, so i'll handle it any damn way i please & i'm sure if i go ahead my dealer will also be happy with the money they make.
> 
> Very last point, of course the deposit is refundable (i made this point in my 1st post), as i'd hardly throw Â£500 down on a car i was not sure i wanted, against a deal that was far from complete. AGAIN, the dealer asked me for the Â£500 deposit which is certainly refundable, to give them time to work things out on the bigger picture of the deal (detailed above), give me time to decide if i even want an RS4 & lastly but fairly key overall to take the car off sale for a couple of days at their request while the above moves forward & so it's not sold by another salesperson (ALL THEIR SUGGESTION).
> 
> Happy now?? Can we close this little tait et tiat??
Click to expand...

Hi Paul,

_Another_ car change? Quelle surprise.

You pretty much make it other peoples business when you post on a public forum and by doing so invite comment from other contributors.

It may appear to some that this is quite a regular occurence, as you do seem to frequentyly battle with the internal forces calling, "Should I or shouldn't I etc etc."

That's OK. Your money, your time etc. Plus it keeps the forum going.

But you should of course prepare for a little ribbing if you are going to go through a lengthy search, evaluate and discuss/decide process - shared with all of us - only to begin the whole process again after what looks like 5 virtual minutes.

Jampott's S4 is still there....plenty hp per buck.

Back on topic.

Graham - I saw a mid metallic blue RS4 cab (think twas Sprint blue) with optics black grill and anthracite wheels whilst on hols in Sicily last week.

I thought it looked so much meaner and more integrated at the front end than does the silver item. Still, you can always Hammerite it yourself if you get tired of silver. :wink:

Enjoy. I know there is no better spec than one's own choice and that is the benefit of buying new rather than a demo.


----------



## Love_iTT

garyc said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> Graham - I saw a mid metallic blue RS4 cab (think twas Sprint blue) with optics black grill and anthracite wheels whilst on hols in Sicily last week.
> 
> I thought it looked so much meaner and more integrated at the front end than does the silver item. Still, you can always Hammerite it yourself if you get tired of silver. :wink:
> 
> Enjoy. I know there is no better spec than one's own choice and that is the benefit of buying new rather than a demo.


Hi Gary, The optics pack is a real queation mark for me. I think if I had gone with my first choice of colour - red - then I would have definately gone for the optics, they really do go together well but for me I'm not so sure with it on the Sprint Blue.

There are also a few problems with the black on the grill of some of the RS4's too, it appears that some folk are finding that it is actually moving  It gives the appearance of it becoming in a liquid state and melting.

Anyway, I'm sure this is due to a bad batch or something and not general to the otics pack but I do take your point - it does make the car look that much meaner.

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remove your head from your rather inflated & ignorant backside.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich coming from the "sell my slot rather than buy it" master :lol: :lol:
> 
> I still don't understand why it would take two days to negotiate a deal.
> 
> Sorry if i offended you, but from my perspective it is your arrogance and indecision that seems to be the issue.
> 
> I'm sure your dealer loves you really :roll: :-*
> 
> oh and the key question is, was it non-refundable? I'm guessing it it's not otherwise you wouldn't be so flash with your cash :roll:
> 
> apologies from me too for the thread hijack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me thinks you're confusing me with someone else.
> 
> I've only ever sold one car slot in my life & that was for an E60 M5 a couple of years ago & that was sold back to the supplying dealer who put up a to good to be true offer.
> 
> Back to my point, you don't know me so why would you think it's me who's messing the dealer around???? I'm (if at all) only going to buy this RS4 if the deal suits me (my perrogative i believe) & it's the dealer who's looking at ways to satisfy my far from demanding requirements.
> 
> Sanity check, look at the screen price for this RS4 (Â£50K). I've seen newer identical RS4's up for sale at Â£46K so me thinks i've some margin to hack away at (i like to limit the cash wastage if at all possible). Also the dealer is not overly keen on taking the A8 back into stock, so they're trying to tie up a specific deal with 2 people who recently enquired about very high spec A8's, thus meaning the dealer would just act as agent & NOT take my car into stock & i get a better P/X.
> 
> All this takes time so their lies the current position, *like it's really any of your business.*Don't come barging in throwing insults & BS around without knowing the facts, me or my dealer. It's my cash & my potential car purchase, so i'll handle it any damn way i please & i'm sure if i go ahead my dealer will also be happy with the money they make.
> 
> Very last point, of course the deposit is refundable (i made this point in my 1st post), as i'd hardly throw Â£500 down on a car i was not sure i wanted, against a deal that was far from complete. AGAIN, the dealer asked me for the Â£500 deposit which is certainly refundable, to give them time to work things out on the bigger picture of the deal (detailed above), give me time to decide if i even want an RS4 & lastly but fairly key overall to take the car off sale for a couple of days at their request while the above moves forward & so it's not sold by another salesperson (ALL THEIR SUGGESTION).
> 
> Happy now?? Can we close this little tait et tiat??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> _Another_ car change? Quelle surprise.
> 
> You pretty much make it other peoples business when you post on a public forum and by doing so invite comment from other contributors.
> 
> It may appear to some that this is quite a regular occurence, as you do seem to frequentyly battle with the internal forces calling, "Should I or shouldn't I etc etc."
> 
> That's OK. Your money, your time etc. Plus it keeps the forum going.
> 
> But you should of course prepare for a little ribbing if you are going to go through a lengthy search, evaluate and discuss/decide process - shared with all of us - only to begin the whole process again after what looks like 5 virtual minutes.
> 
> Jampott's S4 is still there....plenty hp per buck.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> Graham - I saw a mid metallic blue RS4 cab (think twas Sprint blue) with optics black grill and anthracite wheels whilst on hols in Sicily last week.
> 
> I thought it looked so much meaner and more integrated at the front end than does the silver item. Still, you can always Hammerite it yourself if you get tired of silver. :wink:
> 
> Enjoy. I know there is no better spec than one's own choice and that is the benefit of buying new rather than a demo.
Click to expand...

Gary,

I fully agree, however my issue was Digi's directness (a little personal to), stating i was a "waster" as i'd placed a deposit on a vehicle (at the dealers request), but was not 100% sure if i in fact really wanted an RS4 or if the deal proposed to make the move was good enough. That was my ONLY issue & that is none of his business, neither should he pass comment.

Placing a deposit as a marker while wheels are greased & negotiations take place is hardly wasting anyones time & the dealer concerned has turned over Â£200K+ as a result of me being a "waster" so given he does not know me, my dealer or how my mind works, stating so directly his disgust as the way i conduct my business is all i had issue with.

The "should i, shouldn't i monster" i know it well & is defo my current status 

Anyhow, it looks as though i'm not going ahead on the Black used example & we're doing the maths on a brand new Sprint Blue Saloon with Optics, Bucket Seats & Tech Pack. Still a far from done deal but hoping for some positive feedback later today/tomorrow.


----------



## Love_iTT

W7 PMC said:


> ...Anyhow, it looks as though i'm not going ahead on the Black used example & we're doing the maths on a brand new Sprint Blue Saloon with Optics, Bucket Seats & Tech Pack. Still a far from done deal but hoping for some positive feedback later today/tomorrow.


 [smiley=dude.gif] Excellent choice in car and age.

Graham


----------



## garyc

Love_iTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Anyhow, it looks as though i'm not going ahead on the Black used example & we're doing the maths on a brand new Sprint Blue Saloon with Optics, Bucket Seats & Tech Pack. Still a far from done deal but hoping for some positive feedback later today/tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif] Excellent choice in car and age.
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Not the avant Paul? Saloon boot is not that big for buggies etc. Avant more practical and better looking imho.


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Anyhow, it looks as though i'm not going ahead on the Black used example & we're doing the maths on a brand new Sprint Blue Saloon with Optics, Bucket Seats & Tech Pack. Still a far from done deal but hoping for some positive feedback later today/tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif] Excellent choice in car and age.
> 
> Graham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the avant Paul? Saloon boot is not that big for buggies etc. Avant more practical and better looking imho.
Click to expand...

Gary,

My car will be used 99.9% only by me & i could count on 1 hand the number of times Joshua's pram has been in the boot of one of my cars in the last 2yrs, plus it's now one of those Quinny Zapp things, so almost small enough when folded up to fit in the glove box, plus he's 3 in August so the lazy tike should walk more :lol:

The Avant carries a Â£3k premium over the Saloon for extra space i don't need. I do like the look of the Avant & even more so the Cab, however the Saloon just wins against the Avant for me as regards looks (would possibly prefer the Cab overall but can't quite justify the extra Â£6K & with Bucket seats which i love, the rear would be non functional given the space the Buckets take up so i'd have a 2 seat car which won't get sanctioned  ).


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul - You've spent a lot of 'cash' on those German motors (you admit it) I think you place too much value on the badge on the bonnet. May be it suits your personality :wink:
> 
> If you are determined to get something thats really fun to drive try a VXR8. Otherwise you've got to spend at least another Â£20 k to get something comparable with a posh badge. Surely you can't get another Audi [smiley=sleeping.gif]
> 
> Some more info on the VXR8. I don't think it's been test driven by the press yet - it must be soon though as it think it's on sale in June/July.
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_offi ... 499&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> Paul,
> 
> TBH it's not the badge perse it's more the reliability & GM in general etc. I've never driven a Monaro (been in yours though) & they look, go & sound great, but GM in general is not a brand i like, even if it was German :wink: . Judith's Vectra SRi was woeful & her current Laguna knocks spots off it & i really don't like French cars so it pains me to admit this.
> 
> As for being individualistic, the Monaro wins hand down, as i can count on 1 hand the number i've seen on the roads in the last 12mths.
> 
> I am going to investigate the Monaro tomorrow. Only sticking point is if i am going to change then i want to do it this week. If this weeks passes, i don't find anything or certain cars are not available, then i'll probably stick with the A8 for another 3 months.
Click to expand...

Agree the Vectra is hopeless (the interior is particularly nasty) comparing a FWD 'German' Vectra with the Aussie RWD Monaro is akin to chalk and cheese :wink:

In reliability terms the Monaro and the 4 door VXR8 may not be the latest high tech but are built on proven RWD technology and engines, and they made a point of putting plenty of fun factor in :wink: No body has had any major engine or drivetrain issues amongst the owners I know.

By the way agree on the Laguna it's way better than the Vectra and a pretty good car in its own right imo. But I like French cars and couldn't give a toss as to what badge is on the bonnet, so there :-* 

I'm going to arrange a VXR8 test drive


----------



## scoTTy

I'm gonna test drive one as well. The Monaro was impressive when I tested it. Extremely good value for money and due to the limited numbers quite unique.

As PaulS says the technology may not be 100% cutting edge on the new car like the Monaro. It was actually this that put me of it. It just felt kinda agricultural and not very refined.

It certainly open my eyes to the future possibility of owning a Vauxhall and hence I will try the VXR8.


----------



## W7 PMC

It does not look like the deal is going to go ahead so very likely stick with the A8 for another few months.

Will defo look at the VXR8 when it arrives in the UK.

Pauls, any ideas if their's a current waiting list etc. or will the VXR8 be very limited numbers?


----------



## ag

I liked the Monaro and, indeed, nearly purchased one. Only the thirst and, at the time, my requirement for a full five seater put me off. The stunning performance and understated looks combined with relatively low key aesthetics were a real pull. The VXR8 though looks to me like a real dogs dinner in the Modified Scooby /Evo / Corsa tradition. Looks aren't everything I know (I currently drive a 5-Series [smiley=toilet.gif]) but I really don't like the VXR8.


----------



## scoTTy

The looks could actually be the killer for me as the Mrs hate's Scooby / Evo / "rally" style cars


----------



## BAMTT

scoTTy said:


> The looks could actually be the killer for me as the Mrs hate's Scooby / Evo / "rally" style cars


So does mine :lol:


----------



## PaulS

Yeah it is a shame the style of the new VXR8 seem to have gone off on a tangent, towards scooby/evo 'in yer face' looks.

I like the steath look or my (original) MK1 Monaro. No wings, skirts or bonnet vents whatsoever :wink:

Shame, the last 2 door coupe Monaro VXR 500's (500+ bhp supercharged) have just sold out :roll: Defo a classic - like the Lotus Carlton - for the future

The VXR8 is growing on me though. Even though I hardly ever carry rear seat passengers, a 4 door car is easier to live with. 414bhp _to start with_ for Â£36k is a great deal imo :wink:

The number of VXR8 imports are going to be very similar to the Monaro - around 300 units per year.

Way way off topic here, blame W7PMC for that :wink: :lol:

Whoever blags a VXR8 test drive first can start a new post :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

I checked with the dealer again today to see if the build date was a fluke but it's still on schedule for wk20 - mid May, so as far as I know it's still on for delivery to me towards the end of May - seems too good to be true but that's what they are saying :roll:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy

Graham - sorry for all the off topic chat.

We're just trying to pass the time until you take delivery :wink: 

May is blinding. I really didn't think you'd be able to enjoy this summer with it. 8)


----------



## Carlos

Said it before and I'll say it again. Once it's no longer a new model, these car companies quote long delivery times to give the illusion of demand outstripping supply.

It's clearly not the case - nearly new RS4s are appearing with thousands off the price. Once the avants get below Â£40k (another 12 months I think) I'm going to have a real struggle to stop myself mortgaging the wife for one.


----------



## Love_iTT

I've started and I haven't even got the car yet.

I purchased a 'One touch' module for the roof yesterday. Rather than having to continually hold the switch to open or close the roof, this will just need one press of the button to fully open and close the roof, I mean, lets face it - it is such a flaff to keep your finger on a button for 20 seconds. :roll:

The company is working on a module for opening and closing the roof using the key fob from outside the vehicle - now I've got to get one of those when it gets released. :wink:

That's the only mod I'm doing though - apart from a cat back Milltek, a bluetooth module, oh and a ...... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Love_iTT said:


> I've started and I haven't even got the car yet.
> 
> I purchased a 'One touch' module for the roof yesterday. Rather than having to continually hold the switch to open or close the roof, this will just need one press of the button to fully open and close the roof, I mean, lets face it - it is such a flaff to keep your finger on a button for 20 seconds. :roll:
> 
> The company is working on a module for opening and closing the roof using the key fob from outside the vehicle - now I've got to get one of those when it gets released. :wink:
> 
> That's the only mod I'm doing though - apart from a cat back Milltek, a bluetooth module, oh and a ...... :wink:


Teetering on the top of that slippery slope again Graham :roll: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT

I've just checked the stage of build and it has apparently gone into production slightly earlier than originally anticipated and is at build stage 4 (Paint)  so it's looking good at the moment as regards time.

The one problem I may have is not the production of the car but the delivery, there is mucho talk on other forums of many Audi's waiting at docks to be shipped with 2-3 weeks of delayed time :? There's not enough ships allegedly and although German customers are allowed to pick their cars up at the factory, UK customer's are not allowed to :?

We'll have to wait and see but at the moment everything is looking [smiley=thumbsup.gif] but I'm still erring on the side of caution

Graham


----------



## gcp

Carlos said:


> Once the avants get below Â£40k (another 12 months I think) I'm going to have a real struggle to stop myself mortgaging the wife for one.


You and me both, can't be too far away now....


----------



## garyc

gcp said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the avants get below Â£40k (another 12 months I think) I'm going to have a real struggle to stop myself mortgaging the wife for one.
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, can't be too far away now....
Click to expand...

They will easily be below Â£40K by end of this year. There is no shortage of cars and supplies are not limited.

Not far off now:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?s=279

That's a good price point and the car starts to look good value at Â£35K ish which I feel will happen when new A4 is announced and certainly within 12 months. At that price the fuel consumption impact also lessens.


----------



## Love_iTT

I went to the dealer just now to give them my number plates and registration documents, while I was there they checked to see what build stage it was at and it's now at Final Build Stage 7 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

As long as there are no problems with the docks then it should be at Grimsby sometime next week.  This has gone so quick, there is now a really good chance that I will get the RS4 before the bank holiday - can't wait now.

I must calm down.

Graham


----------



## moley

See, it wasn't such a long wait after all :roll: This should take your mind off your back - hope the seats are comfy :wink:

... and of course if you get it by next Wednesday, you know where to drop in to show it off 

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT

moley said:


> See, it wasn't such a long wait after all :roll: This should take your mind off your back - hope the seats are comfy :wink:
> 
> ... and of course if you get it by next Wednesday, you know where to drop in to show it off
> 
> Moley


I doubt if I'll get it for next Wednesday Martin, I think that realy is pushing my luck :wink:

My back is getting a lot better thanks, it's still painfull at times but nothing like it was but thanks for asking though.

Graham

PS. Sig pic looks awesome :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

I have just come off the phone to the dealer and have been told that my RS4 Cab is now complete. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

They are going to phone me Monday and let me know about the shipping as there is a delay at the moment at the docks, nevertheless, at least I know that it's finished now and delivery is imminent, a couple of weeks I hope.

Graham


----------



## Guest

Aw, happy for you fella. 
Fingers crossed this end for ya.


----------



## Love_iTT

DUO3 NAN said:


> Aw, happy for you fella.
> Fingers crossed this end for ya.


Thanks. I feel like a kid at Christmas waiting to unwrap his presents  

Will I be disapointed when I take the wrapping off though? I don't think so. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Guest

Love_iTT said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, happy for you fella.
> Fingers crossed this end for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I feel like a kid at Christmas waiting to unwrap his presents
> 
> Will I be disapointed when I take the wrapping off though? I don't think so. :wink:
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Theres the difference, at least you know when christmas is.


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the avants get below Â£40k (another 12 months I think) I'm going to have a real struggle to stop myself mortgaging the wife for one.
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both, can't be too far away now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will easily be below Â£40K by end of this year. There is no shortage of cars and supplies are not limited.
> 
> Not far off now:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?s=279
> 
> That's a good price point and the car starts to look good value at Â£35K ish which I feel will happen when new A4 is announced and certainly within 12 months. At that price the fuel consumption impact also lessens.
Click to expand...

New cars are now being discounted & Â£50K is the normal buy price for a brand new saloon & Â£51.5K for an Avant, so 12mths on i reckon they'll be under Â£40K. Doubt they'll be under Â£40K by the end of the year, but who knows.

Also production is rumoured to have ceased for the time being, making way for the R8 production, so this may help RS4 prices, however a few dealers bought a fair chunk of stock earlier this year that's now arriving on forecourts, hence the discounts on new cars.


----------



## W7 PMC

Graham,

If DVLA don't pull their finger out, you may get your car before i get mine 

Was meant to collect mine this morning but due to a backlog at DVLA for cherished transfers, it could be the middle/end of next week before i collect my car


----------



## Love_iTT

W7 PMC said:


> Graham,
> 
> If DVLA don't pull their finger out, you may get your car before i get mine
> 
> Was meant to collect mine this morning but due to a backlog at DVLA for cherished transfers, it could be the middle/end of next week before i collect my car


Paul, 
I really can't see me getting mine before next weekend, it would be great but asking a lot considering it's probably still on the other side of the Channel - as far as I know anyway :roll:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

It's now on the ship heading towards merry England, so a possible pick up on Bank holiday weekend is now looking good 

Graham


----------



## jog

Love_iTT said:


> It's now on the ship heading towards merry England, so a possible pick up on Bank holiday weekend is now looking good
> 
> Graham


Excellent news. I hope the sun comes out for you.


----------



## Love_iTT

...it's now arrived on UK soil and will be at the dealers Tuesday.

Pick it up next Saturday as long as it goes through the pdi OK.

You lot must be getting so fed up with me banging on. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Kell

Love_iTT said:


> You lot must be getting so fed up with me banging on. :wink:
> 
> Graham


Actually, No.

It's good to see someone genuinely excited by the imminent arrival of a new car. Especially one I covet.

The only sad thing is the fact that your TTR will never have that amount of love bestowed on it again.


----------



## Wallsendmag

How long will the wheel repairs and the resprays add to the collection time? oops just seen this isn't the MkII forum :lol: :wink:


----------



## DXN

Love_iTT said:


> ...it's now arrived on UK soil and will be at the dealers Tuesday.
> 
> Pick it up next Saturday as long as it goes through the pdi OK.
> 
> You lot must be getting so fed up with me banging on. :wink:
> 
> Graham


dont worry some dockers will be driving it carefully off the ferry :wink:

Cant wait for the pics 8)


----------



## Love_iTT

Many a true word spoken in jest, the dealer said today that "it should be OK to pick up on Saturday as long as there are no scaped wheels, donks or scratches when it arrives, about 1 in 10 cars come in with something like that"

Nice :? But I'm thinking positive and everything will be just fine. :wink:

Graham


----------



## DXN

I was only teesing, I'm sure it will be fine

regards


----------



## Wallsendmag

DXN said:


> I was only teesing, I'm sure it will be fine
> 
> regards


Same here honest :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

I know you guys were only kidding - no probs, I just thought that it was quite funny in that the salesman said virtually the same thing  It obviously came over wrong in my reply - sorry.

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag

Not that in any way am I green with envy :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Not long now Graham I bet you dont get muck sleep tonight [smiley=zzz.gif] are you bringing it to Donnington :?:


----------



## DXN

wallsendmag said:


> Not that in any way am I green with envy :wink:


green, I'm almost purple


----------



## Love_iTT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not long now Graham I bet you dont get muck sleep tonight [smiley=zzz.gif] are you bringing it to Donnington :?:


It's not this weekend Andy but next weekend, mind you, I'm not getting that much sleep at the moment anyway.  God knows what I'll be like this time next week :wink:

I can't beleive there is only a week to go before I pick it up, it's gone so quick since ordering it until now.

I'm not sure if I'm going to Donnington or not, I'd like to but I won't know for sure for a little while, if I do go do you reckon I'll be allowed in the 'Other Marques' konckers. 

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Love_iTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not long now Graham I bet you dont get muck sleep tonight [smiley=zzz.gif] are you bringing it to Donnington :?:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not this weekend Andy but next weekend, mind you, I'm not getting that much sleep at the moment anyway.  God knows what I'll be like this time next week :wink:
> 
> I can't beleive there is only a week to go before I pick it up, it's gone so quick since ordering it until now.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to Donnington or not, I'd like to but I won't know for sure for a little while, if I do go do you reckon I'll be allowed in the 'Other Marques' konckers.
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

Hope you can make it Graham and I think Mark might just let you in the concorse :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

He, he. I don't think so with only a few hundred miles on the clock.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

Me again,[smiley=zzz.gif] yeah I know but...

I just thought you might like to see what the dealer just sent me


































I'm not sure I like the blue windscreen wipers but I suppose they do go with the paintwork :roll:

Handover is at 11.00am Saturday.

Four more sleepless nights. :wink:

Graham


----------



## caney

i can only imagine the big grin on your face mate when you pick her up  you have to see these cars in the flesh to appreciate how awesome they are  followed a black rs4 cab today,looked fantastic mate :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie

Love_iTT said:


> Me again,[smiley=zzz.gif] yeah I know but....


Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] doesn't seem so long since you started this thread, how time flies.

Looking forward to the pics and review on Sat.


----------



## DXN

8)


----------



## DXN

8)


----------



## Guest

What time do they open on saturday a. m. ?
:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Someone poke my eyes out ,I don't want to see it :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT

caney said:


> ...followed a black rs4 cab today,looked fantastic mate :roll:


You followed a black RS4 Cab? You don't follow any cars mate - you just eat them and spit them out :lol: :lol:



Wondermikie said:


> Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] doesn't seem so long since you started this thread, how time flies.


You're right, it doesn't seem that long ago. I thought it would take much longer than this, this week seems to be going quickly too thank God :wink:

Graham


----------



## Wondermikie

Out of interest, how heavy is the RS4 cab? I'm a big fan of the 335i/M3 but the convertibles seem really heavy.


----------



## caney

Love_iTT said:


> You followed a black RS4 Cab? You don't follow any cars mate - you just eat them and spit them out :lol: :lol:
> 
> Graham


i was in my van


----------



## Love_iTT

According to the brochure:

Unladen weight 1845kg
Gross vehicle weight 2305kg

Graham


----------



## garyc

Love_iTT said:


> According to the brochure:
> 
> Unladen weight 1845kg
> Gross vehicle weight 2305kg
> 
> Graham


Lardy.


----------



## Love_iTT

caney said:


> i was in my van


...and? :roll: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

garyc said:


> Lardy.


Thanks, :lol:

Graham


----------



## Leg

Graham, now you have seen it in person, how is the clearance between tyre and wheel arch? Some pics show it as quite tight and some it looks as high as a std v6TT. 'It' being RS4s in general.


----------



## Love_iTT

I haven't seen it in person yet Rich, these are just the pics the dealer sent me but I know what you mean about the ride height, looks bad at the moment but it had just come straight off the transporter so the suspension blocks haven't been taken out yet, once they're out it will sit lower - if not then I know what my first mod will be :wink:

Graham


----------



## Leg

Love_iTT said:


> I haven't seen it in person yet Rich, these are just the pics the dealer sent me but I know what you mean about the ride height, looks bad at the moment but it had just come straight off the transporter so the suspension blocks haven't been taken out yet, once they're out it will sit lower - if not then I know what my first mod will be :wink:
> 
> Graham


Ahh, that makes sense. I've gone full circle and am looking at RS4 saloons again, as well as some other options. I'm losing all optimism we will ever see an RS TT so waiting is starting to look pointless.  Hoping to go round the usual suspects (dealers) on Friday and see if I can make a decision although I usually take months of umming and arring before I can and it'll probably be no different. I spent less time deciding whether to ask the Mrs to marry me. :roll:

Speccing up an RS4 saloon the best combo from standard would be spring blue and silver leather but I wonder how much a colour for leather and exterior would cost that isnt on the configuration list?

Not sure im brave enough for this, however tempting the idea is (with black split rims)...



















and as for this pic, git


----------



## Wondermikie

Had some more of this but can't find them now


----------



## caney

Love_iTT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was in my van
> 
> 
> 
> ...and? :roll: :lol:
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

good point as it's been chipped as well


----------



## Love_iTT

caney said:


> ...good point as it's been chipped as well


Hmmm, thought so, how did I guess 

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC

Leg said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it in person yet Rich, these are just the pics the dealer sent me but I know what you mean about the ride height, looks bad at the moment but it had just come straight off the transporter so the suspension blocks haven't been taken out yet, once they're out it will sit lower - if not then I know what my first mod will be :wink:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, that makes sense. I've gone full circle and am looking at RS4 saloons again, as well as some other options. I'm losing all optimism we will ever see an RS TT so waiting is starting to look pointless.  Hoping to go round the usual suspects (dealers) on Friday and see if I can make a decision although I usually take months of umming and arring before I can and it'll probably be no different. I spent less time deciding whether to ask the Mrs to marry me. :roll:
> 
> Speccing up an RS4 saloon the best combo from standard would be spring blue and silver leather but I wonder how much a colour for leather and exterior would cost that isnt on the configuration list?
> 
> Not sure im brave enough for this, however tempting the idea is (with black split rims)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as for this pic, git
Click to expand...

Having lived with my RS4 now for a couple of weeks, i really do think Sprint is the nicest looking RS4 colour (i am biaised of course).

That said, i'd avoid light leather at all costs unless you're opting for the Sports seats rather than the Buckets or you're a 6-stone skinny super model.

I'm slim/medium build & the seats are snug on the outer thighs & nicely snug at shoulder height. If you're slim/medium or any bigger, you'll no doubt have die from dark trousers/jeans dis-colour the light leather very quickly & i'd guess it would crack quickly as well.


----------



## Love_iTT

It's now T - 23 hours and counting :roll:

We have a go situation.

Graham


----------



## Ikon66

Love_iTT said:


> It's now T - 23 hours and counting :roll:
> 
> We have a go situation.
> 
> Graham


will prolly be one of your longest days ever [smiley=juggle.gif]

good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## ratty

Good luck but do you know it's supposed to rain tomorrow..... :roll:


----------



## Guest

Love_iTT said:


> It's now T - 23 hours and counting :roll:
> 
> We have a go situation.
> 
> Graham


Picking it up at midday then?

Good luck on sleeping tonight.


----------



## Love_iTT

I've just had a phone call from the dealer to say that all monies have now been cleared, PDI is complete and everything is now ready for handover tomorrow.

Their PDI might be complete but I've still to do mine yet :wink:

The weather is supposed to be crap over the weekend so I think it's going to be out with the clay bar and Porta Cable then :roll:

Graham


----------



## TTotal

Good luck Graham - bet you planned to take h out for a nice cruise eh?

Hope it all goes well mate, look forward to seeing it in the flesh at Donny.

J & H


----------



## R6B TT

Good luck Graham - Lucky man - enjoy!


----------



## ObiWan

I know now why we had to be finished for the weekend :lol: :lol: :lol:

Go for it Graham amd fingers crossed for the weather


----------



## BAMTT

followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock followed tick followed tock

Enjoy the RS4 Graham, but tonight is going to be a long night, its going to be some 'other marques' car park this year


----------



## Leg

Hope it shines for you tomorrow Graham. Enjoy.


----------



## Love_iTT

Thanks to everyone for the comments and encouragement over the last couple of months. I'm now only a few hours away from getting my hands on the RS4 Cab and I couldn't be more excited if I tried 

I cleared out the TT tonight which was a bit sad to do but I just kept thinking of what I'd be getting tomorrow, however I won't ever forget the great times I've had with this car, it's been the most enjoyable and reliable car I've ever owned - it never let me down, OK a couple of things went wrong but not enough to cause concern.

I'll bore you all to death tomorrow when I post some pics up :wink:

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag

The weather forecast for the Bank Holiday weekend

















































:roll:


----------



## Love_iTT

Yeah but not for tomorrow - or at least where I am anyway. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

You asleep yet Graham? :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT

Five f*%^ing fifteen am and I'm the only sodding person on here. :lol: :lol:

Come on, wake-up you misserable lot - If I can't sleep then you can't. You should be here supporting me in my hour of need, reassuring me that everything is going to be OK, that not to worry about the scuffed wheel because it will be put right, the slight creasing in the leather will come out in time and...

Even the cat has buggered off now, tch!

I'll go and have another coffee and smoke my last *** and come back a bit later and someone had better be on here when I come back otherwise I'll have to wake the missus up. :roll:

Graham


----------



## cuTTsy

Enjoyed your coffee?

How many hours minutes seconds left?


----------



## Guest

Have a great day fella. Dont worry about being too tired to drive, i guess its going to take a stanley knife to get tha grin off your face.


----------



## Love_iTT

The coffee was good thanks, so were the other 3 cups as well. :roll:

The grin I've got at the moment is more of a stupid nervous grin than a grin of joy but I'm sure that it will change into a proper grin in less than 2 1/2 hours time. :wink:

All the old paperwork from the TT is ready including all MOT's and every single tax disc along with the 3 keys, two cameras plus my phone camera all charged up, all other paperwork for the RS4 put in date order is inside an Audi folder.

Anything else I need to do?

Ahhh, I know. Another coffee. 

Graham


----------



## Guest

Love_iTT said:


> The coffee was good thanks, so were the other 3 cups as well. :roll:
> 
> The grin I've got at the moment is more of a stupid nervous grin than a grin of joy but I'm sure that it will change into a proper grin in less than 2 1/2 hours time. :wink:
> 
> All the old paperwork from the TT is ready including all MOT's and every single tax disc along with the 3 keys, two cameras plus my phone camera all charged up, all other paperwork for the RS4 put in date order is inside an Audi folder.
> 
> Anything else I need to do?
> 
> Ahhh, I know. Another coffee.
> 
> Graham


I guess your trading your tt in.

Someones in for a shock next week when i trade my r32 in against the m6.
A friend of mine has been using it, and added an extra 3k miles in 4 weeks. I did saY that extra miles would be going on, and would this affect the 19k they offered me and the salesman said no worries.

No worries to me. :lol:


----------



## DXN

dont forget to look at it out of your good eye first, the colour will be better that way

Have a great day G, At work so looking forward to the pics later on.

andy


----------



## Love_iTT

I only got one person when I advertised it privately with the mods on so I just stripped it completely back to stock and the dealer to gave me a really silly price for it in the end - old MkI TT's are worth next to nothing at dealers now, if you can sell privately then that's the way to go but to be honest I just couldn't be arsed in the end.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

DXN said:


> dont forget to look at it out of your good eye first, the colour will be better that way
> 
> Have a great day G, At work so looking forward to the pics later on.
> 
> andy


Both eyes are now brilliant Andy since the operations I've had on them, the only glasses I wear now are sunglasses because eveything is so much clearer and brighter now - awesome vision now though.

Graham


----------



## Leg

Its proper sunny here G, how about there? Cant remember if I said but I went in a mates S4 cab (06 plate) the other day. The engine and zorst sound was awesome even with the std zorst.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Love_iTT said:


> Five f*%^ing fifteen am and I'm the only sodding person on here. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Come on, wake-up you misserable lot - If I can't sleep then you can't. You should be here supporting me in my hour of need, reassuring me that everything is going to be OK, that not to worry about the scuffed wheel because it will be put right, the slight creasing in the leather will come out in time and...
> 
> Even the cat has buggered off now, tch!
> 
> I'll go and have another coffee and smoke my last *** and come back a bit later and someone had better be on here when I come back otherwise I'll have to wake the missus up. :roll:
> 
> Graham


You should of said you'd be up , I was at work :wink:


----------



## moley

Good luck Graham - hope the change over goes smoothly ... and remember, there's no such thing as too many pics 8)

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT

wallsendmag said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five f*%^ing fifteen am and I'm the only sodding person on here. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Come on, wake-up you misserable lot - If I can't sleep then you can't. You should be here supporting me in my hour of need, reassuring me that everything is going to be OK, that not to worry about the scuffed wheel because it will be put right, the slight creasing in the leather will come out in time and...
> 
> Even the cat has buggered off now, tch!
> 
> I'll go and have another coffee and smoke my last *** and come back a bit later and someone had better be on here when I come back otherwise I'll have to wake the missus up. :roll:
> 
> Graham
> 
> 
> 
> You should of said you'd be up , I was at work :wink:
Click to expand...

I did 

Right, I'm showered, shaved, teeth cleaned and dressed, double checked the paperwork again and all's OK - as far as I know. Fed the cat and said good morning to the wife, 30 minutes before I leave - what shall I do now?

Ahhh yes, another coffee. :wink:

Bugger, run out of coffee, I'll have some Weetabix instead then.

Graham


----------



## Wallsendmag

Are we there yet??? :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie

wallsendmag said:


> Are we there yet??? :roll:


x 2 - the selfish git better not be out driving it whilst we're all sat here waiting for the pics :lol:


----------



## Guest

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet??? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> x 2 - the selfish git better not be out driving it whilst we're all sat here waiting for the pics :lol:
Click to expand...

What would you be doing? lol


----------



## Love_iTT

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet??? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> x 2 - the selfish git better not be out driving it whilst we're all sat here waiting for the pics :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm a selfish git :lol: :lol:

I'm not going to waffle on (thank f*Ck for that I here you dry) so here they are at long last, just some very quick shots, I'll take some better ones in a few days.
























































]







]

























Awesome, just so very awesome. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Graham


----------



## Guest

I hate you.lol


----------



## jonah

Hi Graham
First time i've posted on your "Ordered ths today " thread but have followed it daily :roll: 
Congratulation looks absolutley awsome and lovely colour combo . Enjoy! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ronin

Stunning!!

Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh


----------



## coupe-sport

Superb - enjoy Graham 8)


----------



## Wondermikie

Love_iTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet??? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> x 2 - the selfish git better not be out driving it whilst we're all sat here waiting for the pics :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm a selfish git :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: awesome is the word, looks really well. The interior looks great [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kmpowell

G, I've said it before and I'll say it again, I am *SO* jealous of your house, it really is stunning! 8)

p.s. The car isn't bad either!


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Yes, was thinking the same thing, that is a fantastic house. 

Love your new car. I'm sure it's even better to drive than it is to look at. 8)


----------



## Love_iTT

Awhhh, thanks guys for all the great comments (about the car and the house :wink: ), much appreciated. I got there in the end but it's been a great experiance.

I've got to give it to my dealer though, they could could have screwed things up many times but didn't, they kept me informed virtually every two days of it's progression through the build stage up until delivery today. Even when one person was off, another would be fully in the know of the situation. They made nearly all the phone calls to me rather than me phoning them up. I only phoned them when I had a query.

They are even doing the rention on the number plate for me off the TT which because of the time frame (6 weeks!) I was just going to let it go.

We're off out shortly so I'll let get back tomorrow sometime with some driving reports!

Graham


----------



## nutts

Bloody fantastic car Graham 8) 

I should have waited a couple of extra days and popped over this morning


----------



## Wallsendmag

No at all jealous , the car was enough but that house  have fun :wink:


----------



## Leg

Nice one Graham, you must have worked hard to achieve all that so good on ya m8.


----------



## digimeisTTer

That is lush! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Great choice - enjoy!


----------



## BAMTT

Simply


----------



## moley

Wow, that is one nice car 8) Great colour combo as well.

Love the reg plate 

Many congratulations [smiley=cheers.gif]

Enjoy.

Moley


----------



## DXN

8) Q.E.D.


----------



## scoTTy

Lush mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

Simply STUNNING 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

!!!WOW!!!

As many people have said, your TT was one of the best - superbly modded (once you got rid of all the bling! :wink: ). I'm sure you'll miss it....but what a way to get over it 8)

Can't wait to see it in the metal


----------



## cuTTsy

very very nice...
When do the mods begin?


----------



## TTotal

Beoooooooooooooooooootiful Graham!

Are you taking us round Donny ? It needs ragging !


----------



## Love_iTT

I suppose this is the important bit.

We went out last night and had about over an hours drive to do on mixed roads, country, main, dual carriage ways plus town (Milton Keynes - loads of roundabouts).

The car is obviously still very tight (it was on 39 miles when I picked it up and is now on 187) but the first thing to notice was the smoothness of the gearbox, in fact silky smooth. The controls all fall nicely to hand but the front centre armrest has to go up unless cruising on the by-passes or motorways because it just gets in the way for me for changing gear.

Cornering is very precise and easily predictable, the traffic was quite heavy in most places but I did manage to try out the difference very briefly between normal and 'sport' mode but to be honest I couldn't tell a huge amount of difference except in the exhaust note but that was puerly because I couldn't get enough space between me and the next car in most cases.

The ride is exactly as stated in all the press releases, slightly on the firm side but extremely comfortable and smooth. You can feel the engine is eager to go and revs very freely but at the moment there is just that tightness holding it back a bit but I know how my TT changed after a few thousand miles on the clock but this is only to be expected on a new engine.

The economy is very good and far higher than I expected, at the moment it's showing 26.3mpg. Obviously this will go up and down dependant upon how I drive it but considering I was trying a few things out last night then I don't think thats a bad average.

I never got round to using the multimedia centre on my test drive properly but I managed to have a little play with it before we went out and the main thing I was concerned about was how difficult it would be to read with the roof down and a reasonable bright day but I need not to have been concerned. It's very clear indeed and had no problems reading it all. The two 2gig SD memory cards I bought and loaded with MP3 tunes worked extremely well, it shows all the foldes and tunes just as an iPod would show but without having the iPod!

So the very brief 1st drive I've had in it has been very rewarding and I'm totaly in love with this car, both in the looks and the performance as well and I'm sure that as time goes on and it gets a little bit loose then my enjoyment of it will increase.

If I was to say what impresses me the most at the moment then it would have to be the sound of the exhaust note, especially with the sport button pressed, but in a few months time I hope that I will be saying that it would be the performance as well as the exhaust.

Graham


----------



## Guest

150 mile short drive? :lol: 
I feel sorry that the weather is awful, but im so glad you have your new car, as i am with anyone on this site that lives the dream and just goes for it.


----------



## was

absolutely gorgeous 8) [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

enjoy your stunning new car m8


----------



## Wallsendmag

DUO3 NAN said:


> 150 mile short drive? :lol:
> I feel sorry that the weather is awful, but im so glad you have your new car, as i am with anyone on this site that lives the dream and just goes for it.


He was only out for an hour or so :roll:


----------



## mark88

I have a new Sprint Blue saloon and it's interesting some of the visual differences that I see:

- No chrome strip under the boot
- S4 Style side mirrors
- Different shaped rear lights
- Round Air con vents
- Chrome rings round the instrument dials

The last two make the dash look a lot better. Is there a practical reason for these differences do we know?


----------



## jampott

mark88 said:


> I have a new Sprint Blue saloon and it's interesting some of the visual differences that I see:
> 
> - No chrome strip under the boot
> - S4 Style side mirrors
> - Different shaped rear lights
> - Round Air con vents
> - Chrome rings round the instrument dials
> 
> The last two make the dash look a lot better. Is there a practical reason for these differences do we know?


The round vents are a carry over from the B6 cab vs B6 Saloon / Avant. Presumably the interior was jazzed-up slightly over the tin-top versions because it is more "on show".

One negative point witht he round aircon vents - it seriously limits the number of Brodit mounts you can fit in the car 

I've got 3 in my Avant, Lisa can only fit 1 in her cab.


----------



## AidenL

Fantastic, congrats and best of luck with it !


----------



## Love_iTT

jampott said:


> One negative point witht he round aircon vents - it seriously limits the number of Brodit mounts you can fit in the car
> 
> I've got 3 in my Avant, Lisa can only fit 1 in her cab.


For me, I don't consider it as a disadvantage, in fact, more of an advantage. I don't like seeing 'add-ons' hanging off brackets on the dashboard - speed camera detectors, pda's with sat navs, mobile phones etc plus the charging cables draping across the dash. I learnt that with my TT in the early days when I thought it looked cool to have all these things in view along with all the other bling I fitted. I can see that now but not at the time.

Also I like the round shape, they remind me of the TT air vents but simpler.

As regards the mirrors, I have a feeling (but I could be wrong on this) that the saloon and Avant can't have electronically folding mirrors whereas the Cab does but as I have said, I could be wrong.

Graham


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> mark88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new Sprint Blue saloon and it's interesting some of the visual differences that I see:
> 
> - No chrome strip under the boot
> - S4 Style side mirrors
> - Different shaped rear lights
> - Round Air con vents
> - Chrome rings round the instrument dials
> 
> The last two make the dash look a lot better. Is there a practical reason for these differences do we know?
> 
> 
> 
> The round vents are a carry over from the B6 cab vs B6 Saloon / Avant. Presumably the interior was jazzed-up slightly over the tin-top versions because it is more "on show".
> 
> One negative point witht he round aircon vents - it seriously limits the number of Brodit mounts you can fit in the car
> 
> I've got 3 in my Avant, Lisa can only fit 1 in her cab.
Click to expand...

Surely not if you take advantage of DavidGs excellent brackets? I have a brodit active cradle on the drivers side vent of my TT on a DavidG bracket, no drilling, easily removable, perfect position.

Of course Im assuming the RS4 etc vents work in a similar way to the TT? Mind you with the factory satnav etc Graham has there probably isnt any need, an RA Plus would go down by the windscreen hardwired witht he wire behind the dash (as mine is) anyway.


----------



## digimeisTTer

WTF is a brodit mount? :?


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new Sprint Blue saloon and it's interesting some of the visual differences that I see:
> 
> - No chrome strip under the boot
> - S4 Style side mirrors
> - Different shaped rear lights
> - Round Air con vents
> - Chrome rings round the instrument dials
> 
> The last two make the dash look a lot better. Is there a practical reason for these differences do we know?
> 
> 
> 
> The round vents are a carry over from the B6 cab vs B6 Saloon / Avant. Presumably the interior was jazzed-up slightly over the tin-top versions because it is more "on show".
> 
> One negative point witht he round aircon vents - it seriously limits the number of Brodit mounts you can fit in the car
> 
> I've got 3 in my Avant, Lisa can only fit 1 in her cab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely not if you take advantage of DavidGs excellent brackets? I have a brodit active cradle on the drivers side vent of my TT on a DavidG bracket, no drilling, easily removable, perfect position.
> 
> Of course Im assuming the RS4 etc vents work in a similar way to the TT? Mind you with the factory satnav etc Graham has there probably isnt any need, an RA Plus would go down by the windscreen hardwired witht he wire behind the dash (as mine is) anyway.
Click to expand...

No, I don't think the vents work in a similar way to the TT ones, but Graham can fill us in I'm sure.

I have 1 brodit on the centre console, holding the Dension cradle, one to the right of the steering wheel, which has a mount for my old C500 smartphone. The powercable to the phone comes directly from the fuse box area which is on the end-cap for the dash right next to it.

The final bracket is on the top air vent, the other (left) side of the steering wheel, and has a bracket for a different phone (my PDA) which doesn't need powering and could be removed.

Not as messy as it sounds. There's no wiring in view. My GPS is mounted by the A pillar on the driver's side, again wired from the fuse box, all cable hidden. Our resident electrical genius did it for me at a Kneesworth meet


----------



## Ikon66

digimeisTTer said:


> WTF is a brodit mount? :?


here you go

http://www.dsldevelopments.com/?gclid=C ... QQodNw9iMQ


----------



## Leg




----------



## Love_iTT

jampott said:


> ...No, I don't think the vents work in a similar way to the TT ones, but Graham can fill us in I'm sure.


Tim is absolutely correct in that they don't work the same as the TT. Unlike the TT there is no outer revolving aluminium bezel to clamp a Davidg bracket to, I guess the only similarity to the TT vent is they're round. :wink:

The only option I didn't spec was the Bluetooth phone as on RS4's, Audi in their infinate wisdom decided that if you want a Bluetooth phone prep then you can either:

a) Have a phone holder stuck on the front of the dashboard and keep the RS4 sports steering wheel or

b) Have the phone mounted in the centre armrest but lose the RS4 sports steering wheel and have it replaced with the nasty looking multi function wheel.

I didn't like either of these options especially when I know that I can retro fit the Blutooth module and have the phone where I decide and which won't be in view stuck on the dashboard.

As in all cases, each to there own and I would never say that I'm right and you're wrong. They are just personal preferences at the end of the day. :wink:

Graham


----------



## hutters

Aha! Graham, I thought it was you driving when I saw this car come round the Vindis roundabout last night. Thought I'd pop in here and see if it was.

It looked as good in the flesh as the photos do.

Did you sell the TTR? I'm considering chopping the Beemer in for a cheaper runaround that I can abuse (another sprog due in August!) and getting a TTR for the days that I don't have to do the nursery run


----------



## Love_iTT

Hi Graeme, long time no hear! Vindis took my old TTR in PX although it's now completely stripped back to stock. I think they are going to put it in for auction or sell it on to some local non franchise garage.

Glad you like the Cab though, I can't stop driving it, any excuse and I'm off out in it. 

Graham


----------



## TTotal

Hi Graeme, funny you surface just after I have reverted back to an old sig pic, you were parked next to me at the first Gaydon meet  
Welcome back, plenty of cheap TTs for sale now!!!

(sorry Graham for the off topicness) :roll:


----------

